

Brother sues CEO who gave workers $70k minimum salary - someear
http://www.geekwire.com/2015/brother-sues-ceo-who-gave-workers-70k-minimum-salary-alleging-he-unfairly-boosted-his-own-pay/

======
someear
Timing of everything is pretty interesting - perhaps the CEO (Dan Price)
lowered his salary down from $1M since he knew this lawsuit was coming. From
the article it appears the brother (Lucas) was prepping for this before the
whole $70k thing went down.

